# Black River had opening.



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Took a venture down to the Black and Mill on Friday and Saturday.
The ice is closing back up. There are only a couple of spots on the mill that are open more than 25 yards. I deceided what the heck and let a nymph run through the holes a couple of times. To no avail. But the snow was gently falling and no one else was around so it sure beat painting walls at home!

Saturday was very sunny. Walked both as well but left the rod at home. I just wanted to feel the wind on the face. 

There is one stretch on the Black that is wide open. There were two fisherman there on Saturday casting away. Didn't notice any fish.

Stopped into the Kangaroo bar before heading home on Saturday to have a 22 of fosters that is served on tap and in an ice cold mug. Amazing how that cold beer warmed my soul! :evilsmile Ventured over to see about a game of horseshoes. 3 out of the 4 pits were in use. No takers around so I went home.

I tell ya were pretty lucky to have a quality establishment like that way out there!


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry, but I have to disagree. I'd take the old Dorsey house back in a minute, than have that new place. In the old days(not really that long ago) when you were done hunting or riding your mountain bike in Beards Hills(state land), you could walk in and sit down at the bar, with mud on your boots or soaking wet from being in the rain all day and nobody would even notice. Now, if you walk in and your wearing your hunting vest and hat, they look at you like your from outerspace. I use to think, when they first built that new place, "that place just doesn't fit in around here", now, I guess it's me "the hunter that doesn't fit in around there anymore". I know that it's never coming back, the old place, it's like someone was talking about on another forum, about a old store in the U.P. they use to go to, that is now gone. It was just the feeling you got, when you walked in, a little dark inside and maybe a little dirty, floors kind of uneven, the smell of the wood stove burning in the bar but, the food was good and the people were nice. Not because, they were told to be that way by management, just because they were. And, maybe the most important thing of all, the beer was always cold. Man, I never really realized, how much I really miss that place. I hope everyone of us have a place like that, somewhere. happy hunting, Brian.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

twosetters said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree. I'd take the old Dorsey house back in a minute, than have that new place. In the old days(not really that long ago) when you were done hunting or riding your mountain bike in Beards Hills(state land), you could walk in and sit down at the bar, with mud on your boots or soaking wet from being in the rain all day and nobody would even notice. Now, if you walk in and your wearing your hunting vest and hat, they look at you like your from outerspace. I use to think, when they first built that new place, "that place just doesn't fit in around here", now, I guess it's me "the hunter that doesn't fit in around there anymore". I know that it's never coming back, the old place, it's like someone was talking about on another forum, about a old store in the U.P. they use to go to, that is now gone. It was just the feeling you got, when you walked in, a little dark inside and maybe a little dirty, floors kind of uneven, the smell of the wood stove burning in the bar but, the food was good and the people were nice. Not because, they were told to be that way by management, just because they were. And, maybe the most important thing of all, the beer was always cold. Man, I never really realized, how much I really miss that place. I hope everyone of us have a place like that, somewhere. happy hunting, Brian.


Well when we use to operate are farm in Lexington we always stopped at the old Dorsey house. Seeing the old cash register was a warm welcomed site. But the building itself was pretty delapitated. I miss the old "general" store that was in the parking lot. Always got candy for the ride home. Even though it burnt I heard that the register is still around (makes you wonder).

But that place was like the wooden nickel in Marquette. Just nasty. Rotting floor boards and such, a real hazard. It was time for a change. You can go into the bar with the horseshoe pits and no one will say a word. And I just stare back funny at people in the kanjaroo lounge. Or the afterhours lounge upstairs is pretty nice too. Three bars in one!! Now that's an improvement.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...I'd have to agree with him. I definitely prefer the old dorsey house.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

But, wildcatwick is probably right, it was time for the old place to go. All good things come to an end sooner or later. And come to think of it, when i walk into anyplace(even my own house), they look at me like I'm from outerspace, maybe I did jump the gun on that one:lol:. Brian.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm trying to see if I can find some old pictures on line. I'm strinking out right now. It was rebuil in 96' I know there was a gap between the new and old. When did it burn down? You had to be awfully yound RedneckDan?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

It was huanted I vaguly remembered hearing something about this:


> North Street - Dorsey House - Restaurant & Bar - The Dorsey House is located near Port Huron. It is haunted by a ghost known only as Ira. It is rumored that Ira may have been killed in a bar fight in the parking area of the original Dorsey House. That building burned down years ago and a new building was constructed in the mid 90's. Water faucets turn on an off, toilets flush, doors open and close, light s go on and off. A few people have reported seeing a ghost like image in parts of the building.


Wasn't Emil's on Gratiot by Richmond haunted By Elmil himself? I thought he got shot at the cash register or in the upstairs part when he was robbed for the second time by the same bikers. Now there is a restraunt/bar I miss. Drove by it three week ago and it looks like it needs to be torn down. :sad:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Ya I was pretty young when the Dorsey House was around. My dad and I would stop for burgers after a hunt in the game area. The place was kinda like Penfields up in Peck.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Stocks creek still open where it empties into Black River.I-94 crosses the river there.Racers were still on the ice with everything they can get on it from the 12th st boat ramp.Tracks from the machines go all the way downtown.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I trailered up my old Rupp for a ride on the Black yesterday, got down to river street, saw all the slush on the ice and thought twice. Riding is fun, but definitely not worth going swimming over.:lol: Won't be too long until the rivers open up.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Well when we use to operate are farm in Lexington we always stopped at the old Dorsey house. Seeing the old cash register was a warm welcomed site. But the building itself was pretty delapitated. I miss the old "general" store that was in the parking lot. Always got candy for the ride home. Even though it burnt I heard that the register is still around (makes you wonder).
> 
> Wildcatwick and Redneckdan, I may be mistaken but, they had a fire in the early 80s but, did not burn completely down. Then, it was sold(bought on land contract) and reopen for a few years but, was closed again, because they were having a hard time with the health dept.(can you amagine that) keeping the kitchen open. It was closed for a few years and one of the original owners got it back, after default on land contract. They decided to have it torn down, from want I can remember, that was around the late 80s-early 90s. That why they have one of the original cash registers, I thought it was the cash register by the front door, when you first walk in to the new place but, not sure. Been a while since I've been in there. Boy, it's something how a few years can really make things a little cloudy in the memory bank but, that's kind of the way I remember it happening. Brian


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

WILDCATWICK said:


> It was huanted I vaguly remembered hearing something about this:
> 
> 
> Wasn't Emil's on Gratiot by Richmond haunted By Elmil himself? I thought he got shot at the cash register or in the upstairs part when he was robbed for the second time by the same bikers. Now there is a restraunt/bar I miss. Drove by it three week ago and it looks like it needs to be torn down. :sad:


 Yeah, that's pretty much the way I remember that happening, too. I think the owner was killed upstairs, because he got a little stupid and started telling to many people that he keep his money from the bar upstairs in his mattress. Had a friend that knew him pretty good and he told me the story. I'm not originally from this area but, do remember when it happen and yes, it's closed. I grew up in Goodell's area, out on Sparling rd. Then moved to the Fort Gratiot area in mid-80s, spend a lot of time in Beards hills hunting, riding dirt bikes(back before they closed it to motorized vehicles)and mountain biking. Still, run my dogs a couple time a month out off of Metcalf rd. Beautiful state land and were very lucky to have it so close by. Happy hunting or I guess I should say, happy fishing, since I'm on a fishing forum. Brian.


----------



## port_huron_area (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey wildcatwick, Those two guys you saw down there casting were prob me and my brother. We didnt have any good hits out there still too cold .we fish there every year salmon and steelies.Maybe Ill see ya down there some time. good luck! 


WILDCATWICK said:


> Took a venture down to the Black and Mill on Friday and Saturday.
> The ice is closing back up. There are only a couple of spots on the mill that are open more than 25 yards. I deceided what the heck and let a nymph run through the holes a couple of times. To no avail. But the snow was gently falling and no one else was around so it sure beat painting walls at home!
> 
> Saturday was very sunny. Walked both as well but left the rod at home. I just wanted to feel the wind on the face.
> ...


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Emil was tourtured by the perps who were believed to be from the Detroit area
(purple gang).
He never told them where the money was.
It was hidden very WELL.

The Dorsey House was nice, even when it was not so nice.
I remember many nights we'd lock the doors and keep on partying.


Now how many of you remember my favorite "The Sunny Knoll" ?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Not I. What's the scoop?

I'm heading out to the river this weekend if anyone wants to tag along PM today. The conditions were much improved in the middle stretches. Even if they weren't much improved, I'd still be going....I got to get out!!!! :corkysm55


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I went for a walk along the black yesterday while crow hunting. Lots of little black stones coming off, the river level was about average, slightly off color.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well did you get any crows?


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

..almost got one. I was checking out the stone flies on the bank, heard one cawing, looked up and one was siting in a tree on the other side of the river. I pulled my .22, mashed the trigger and relized it was still on safe.


----------



## port_huron_area (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wondering if you did any good and how the river conditions were over there on the black an mill? PLan on heading out there myself before too long. I just want the damn weather to start warming up a little. just enough to get em going ya know. Thanks MIKE


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sure this rain will help get them moving, other than the fact that the river levels will come up and visibility will be S*&%. Here are two links for river levels, one for the Mill, one for the Black.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04159900
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv?04159492


----------

